# Nach fsck.ext3 keine Daten mehr da!!! (solved)

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Nicht meine Woche oder mein Jahr (von wegen Ram und so).

Ich hab vorhin von meinem Gentoo ein Tarball erstellt also

tar -cvf /mnt/backup/gentoo.tar *

Das Archiv landete auf meiner 300GB Backup HDD.

Die HDD benutzt ext3 mit data=jounal.

Alles gesichert alles gut...

Danach wollte ich dieses eben erstellte Archiv auf der neuen Platte entpacken.

Ich schieb die LiveCD rein, mounte beide Platten und will tar -xvpf /mnt/backup/gentoo.tar ausführen doch ich bekam eine Input/Output Error Meldung.

Die Daten waren aber da!!!

Easy... wieder umount, neustart, fsck.ext3 -p, bekam die Meldung ich solls manuell machen also fsck.ext3 -yvf durchlaufen lassen alles i.o.

Ich mounte die Platte wieder und alles ist weg bis auf zwei Ordner !!!! 250GB sind weg nur noch 6,5GB benutzt lauf df -h!!!

Wie zur Hölle kann ein fsck die Daten löschen?

Ich schmeiss fsck.ext3 -cvn an und nix...

Wie kann ich die Daten wieder herbekommen?

Wo sind die gelandet?Last edited by root_tux_linux on Mon Sep 17, 2007 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

vllt hättest du nicht "-yvf" nehmen sollen ... evtl hat er einige (lese: viele) defekte Sektoren festgestellt und diese als unlesbar markiert - sprich: nicht zugänglich gemacht...

----------

## schachti

Schau mal in lost+found nach, ob da viel rumliegt...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Schau mal in lost+found nach, ob da viel rumliegt...

 

Aber das dann zuordnen ist auch kein Spaß...

Oder ist das mittlerweile besser geworden?

Tobi

----------

## schachti

Der Tipp war nur um zu wissen, wo die Daten hin sind... Ich vermute mal stark, außer einem Backup hilft da nicht mehr viel, wenn das FS wirklich nicht in Ordnung war.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Na toll... und wie kann ich diese "gesperrte bereiche" wieder entsperren?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Na toll... und wie kann ich diese "gesperrte bereiche" wieder entsperren?

 

Das sind meist kaputte Blöcke. Die bekommst du nicht mehr hin. 

Die sind geschützt, damit wenigstens auf die restliche Platte noch zugegriffen werden kann.

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich hab vom kollegen per ICQ Stellar Phoenix Linux bekommen...

Alle Daten werden gefunden!!!!

Keine defekten Sektoren!!!!!

----------

## Necoro

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ich hab vom kollegen per ICQ Stellar Phoenix Linux bekommen...

 

Bin gerade zu faul zum Googlen -- magst du mal schnell darlegen, was das ist? *noch nie gehört hab*

----------

## Martux

Ähm:

http://www.stellarinfo.com/de/linux-datenrettung.htm

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Ähm:
> 
> http://www.stellarinfo.com/de/linux-datenrettung.htm

 

Genau...

Also das Geld lohnt sich... einzige nachteil das selbst die Linux Version auf Windows betrieben werden muss.

Aber ich hab 99% meiner Daten wieder ^^

----------

## Anarcho

Ich empfehle in solchen Fällen meist "Sleuthkit" von ner BootCD.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich empfehle in solchen Fällen meist "Sleuthkit" von ner BootCD.

 

Gibts da ne Howto oder ne gute LiveCD? ^^

----------

## Finswimmer

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Ich empfehle in solchen Fällen meist "Sleuthkit" von ner BootCD. 
> 
> Gibts da ne Howto oder ne gute LiveCD? ^^

 

BootCD sagt doch eigentlich einiges, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> Helix is available as a free downloadable ISO image. It fits on a 700MB CD-R(W). Burn it with your favorite cd-writing software and then boot from the CD or insert it into a running system

 

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Ich empfehle in solchen Fällen meist "Sleuthkit" von ner BootCD. 
> 
> Gibts da ne Howto oder ne gute LiveCD? ^^ 
> 
> BootCD sagt doch eigentlich einiges, oder?
> ...

 

ja war bissi verpeilt ^^

----------

